# Colonoscopy Agony



## Laurence J. Gagliano (Aug 22, 2002)

Hello All! This is my first post to the ibs group. I've had ibs since I was 11 years old. Anyway, a couple of months ago I had a colonoscopy. It was agony. It was even beyond agony. I was screaming and begging the doctor to stop. He said something to the effect of: "Don't you want to find out the results of this test?" I answered, "No. Stop it." He did not stop. So I reached my hand around to my buttocks and wanted to remove the scope, or whatever it's called, but I was afraid that I might seriously hurt myself if I started pulling on it. I should say that I had the "twilight" sedation, and the night before I had to drink a gallon (I believe) of some pineapple tasting medicine that gave me diarhea all night. I am seriously thinking of calling a malpractice attorney. I know the members of this group are not lawyers, but I am wondering if other people have experienced this horrible pain with the "twilight" sedation.Many thanks.Larry


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Well...I cannot understand why you were not more sedated than that. Oh my! I am so sorry you had such a bad experience. I didn't even know my was "done" until it was all over. The sedation they used was considered "mild" as well. It seems to me there was no excuse for you to have to endure such pain. What were the results of the test?


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

Oh dear, Laurence!!







No, I have never experienced anything even close to what you are describing...I am so sorry you had to experience that!! I did wake up about 3/4 of the way through my last colonoscopy last month, but I didn't have anything near the kind of pain you are describing... I had some mild cramping, and was a bit uncomfortable, but it was never unbearable like what you had. And, even though I did have some sense of what was going on, and I could feel things, I was still so sedated that I was in one of those "I don't care" kind of moods, if that makes sense. I've had Ulcerative Colitis for 19 years, and this was my 3rd colonoscopy. I've never been awake at all for any of my other ones, just this one. I wonder if maybe you should ask your doctor if he has used the camera pill before... Brandi, the moderator over in the UC and Crohn's forum, had this done. I think she said it was the size of a horse pill, and tough to swallow, but I would think that this might be a WAY better option for your procedure, considering the pain that you had during your colonoscopy. Or maybe your doctor could put you completely under if he needed to do another one?? I have no idea how that works, so I'm not sure, but I know if what happened to YOU, had happened to ME, I wouldn't let him do it again without being completely asleep







!! Were they able to tell you anything at all, or did they have to end the test too early to really tell anything??


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Larry-Just what I need to hear before having my first one on next friday! So sorry to hear about your painful experience! Nobody should have to go through that! Do you know what the sedative was? By chance, did you take sleeping pills anytime this week? I've read that they can have an effect on you such as not allowing the sedative to work. Anyway, what was the reason for you having the test? Hopefully, you're feeling fine now!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I had a simular experience with a sigmoidoscopy.I was clawing the wall and screaming for the doctor to stop!He ignorred me and i just wanted to kick him where it counts!The patients in the waiting room could hear me screaming!My boyfriend who was in the waiting room told me after we left that he and about 4 other patients heard the entire thing!I'm so sorry that this happened to you!That doctor definately should have stopped the exam and made sure that you were out!A patient during a colonoscopy should not even remember the test.Eather way,if a patient is in that much pain,the test should be stopped!I saw another doctor after that exam and he told me that.I hope that this never happens to eather one of us again.-stormy-


----------



## Laurence J. Gagliano (Aug 22, 2002)

A gigantic thanks to everybody who responded to my post. I want to answer your questions and give you more info. The doctor who did the colonoscopy said that he found no sign of colitis, but he said that he could not reach (I believe) the very end of my colon . . . he said that it is impossible in a certain percentage of the population for the scope to enter that region. He then sent me for an small intestine series (I'm not sure I have the name of this test correct). Well, at the lab they told me that the test could take up to 4 hours. I had to drink a variety of liquids at various speeds (sometimes through straws) while an x-ray technician took x-rays. After I drank all the liquid the x-ray technician said to sit in a little room and that he would take x-rays every 1/2 hour until the liquid completely passed through my small intestine. Well, it went completely through my system in about 10 minutes! I changed doctors and he reviewed all my tests. He said I probably have IBS. Frankly, I was infuriated that he said I "probably" had IBS. As I alluded to in my first post, I have had three hour bouts of diarhea and excruciating cramping since I was 11 years old. Larry


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Larry,I'm so glad you changed doctors. Evidently you did not receive the proper amount of sedation from your dr. for the colonoscopy. You should not have felt a thing, except been slightly awake during the procedure.I'm surprised he put you through that. Also in this test the are looking for polyps, etc. not ibs. I believe a barium enema test (ugh) would have been better. I think most GI doctors, when they can't find anything physically wrong, (after listening to your symptoms )will say you have 'functional ibs'. That means 'we don't really know what's wrong with you.' Sorry you've had it since being a kid, that must have been tough. I'm alot older, but my quality of life has been miserable with ibs D for the past 10 years.Hope things change for you. Best.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Maki-i have to have my first colonoscopy this friday. was yours as bad as larry's? trying to get all the info i can. what type of prep have you used?


----------



## Moana (Aug 19, 2002)

boxgirl,I had a colonoscopy last week, well I think I did.The worst part for me, as most other people have mentioned, was the prep the day before. I had to take 2 phosphate soda enemas, one at 2:00 and at 8:00. I was told I could take a gravol before taking the enema, so I did. I mixed the solution in lemon soda over ice. No problem getting it down. Don't stray far from the bathroom, I wasn't on the toilet constantly but often. I didn't take a gravol before I took the second solution and it almost came back up, I guess that's why they tell you you can take a gravol. Again, lot's of time on the toiet. I would suggest using flushable baby wipes, I forgot and by the second round I was getting pretty raw from all the wiping.The next day I went to the hospital at 10:45 and home by 1:00. Like I said, I'm not even sure they did the procedure except they assured me they did. Went in to the room, they hooked up the IV and I was out like a light. I woke up about 45 minutes later a bit groggy but felt no discomfort nor had any memory of anything. The un-nerving part was the nurse told me she spoke to me during the procedure. She said my eyes were open and I said I was watching the screen. I also said I was experiencing discomfort a couple of times but I don't remember! I can't imagine some of the things they must hear in there







SO don't sweat it, I think my experience was more the norm, hope yours is too.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Isn't it weird...that you can be "out"--and yet respond to them. That is what I have been told too...that they can ask you to do things like "roll over" or "cough" and you do even though you are not aware of it. They simply woke me up and said it was all over...and I was not aware of one thing during the procedure.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good to hear all the positive experiences! Thanks guys.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi Larry: I have been involved in the field of medical malpractice litigation for 20 years; you need to have significant damages in order for an attorney to proceed with a malpractice case. While you certainly had a terrible experience, I don't believe the situation you describe meets the threshold for damages; The other part of the equation is proving that the caregiver "violated the standard of practice" or committed negligence; in that regard it is my opinion you do not meet the threshhold for that part of it either. That is not to say you didn't have a horrific experience and I certainly hope you are doing better now. Take care.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Larry, I am so sorry that happened to you. I just had an endo/solo last week, and about five second after they put the stuff in my I.V. I dont remember what happened until they woke me up and I was coughing and my butt kind of hurt (sorry, but it did







). That really shouldnt have happened to you. Its good that you changed docs, he obviously didnt care much about you. Glad its over for you, hugs, Marriah


----------



## hyacynth26 (Mar 3, 2002)

A cool and compassionate doctor would have given you more drugs. Mine did, serveral times, as I had some bad pain.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

hm-m-m, the last colonoscopy I had they used Fentanyl (spelling?) and is also names the physicians "drug of choice". Maybe this guy kept some for himself. This is not unheard of and does happen. I'd scream bloody murder and at least make a report to the hospital about your experience if for no other reason to at least have something on file so that anyone else going to this sadist might be saved the experience.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Hi: Bellyknot does have an excellent idea; You should report this to the hospital. Most hospitals have a patient advocate; I would put my thoughts and experience in writing; letters are taken more seriously by the hospital and I would indicate in my letter (without alot of emotion), give basic facts such as how much pain you were experiencing and you asked the doctor to stop and he wouldn't and how the pain was agony for you. I would indicate in my letter that you would like the patient advocate to investigate the circumstances and find out why the physician did not listen to your complaints of pain and stop the test(at leasat for a little while or end it) because of the pain you were in. I would tell the advocate you would like her to get back with you after she concludes the investigation as to what her findings were.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for the agony you endured during that colonoscopy!! None. The main reason is that there could have been SERIOUS damage to your intestines from the scope during your struggle from the pain up to and including the need for major surgery. Most of the pain during a scope is from the unavoidable looping of the scope shaft. This stretches the colon. In addition the scope head could have perforated your colon. If more "sedation" could not be administered then the scope should have been withdrawn immediately to ensure your safety. Read more about the colonoscopy procedure at: http://www.rcsed.ac.uk/journal/vol47_2/4720010.html It is 13 pages long but worth reading.Understand that many people can undergo colonoscopy w/no sedation and little discomfort. The majority of colonoscopies in the USA are done under "conscious sedation". All conscious sedation is is the use of an amnesiac. It is given lightly enough for you to respond and feel but it blocks your memory of the events. Most US caregivers also use an analgesic along w/the conscious sedation. One of the most popular such "cocktails" for sedation for colonoscopies is Versed and Demerol.That being said: by all means you SHOULD not only send a letter to the hospital or clinic where this colonoscopy was done setting forth all the information but you should also send a copy of that same letter to the county medical society, to the state licensing board, to the medical organization(s) he is a member of (there are several for gastroenterologists - some general surgeons also do colonoscopies) and to any other licensing board or agency that he would be subject to or licensed by. And by all means you should IMMEDIATELY notify your insurance company. Send them a copy of your letters to the other organizations you filed your complaint with. It may be that payment can be withheld. Certainly they may see fit to reject him for further reimbursements for this procedure if they've received other such complaints.This so called doctor put your health and possibly life in danger by continuing with a colonoscopy when your pain was so great you asked him to stop. YOU are the one who had to endure the procedure, YOU are the one who has to pay for the procedure (which by the way if you haven't done so DON'T!). He was your employEE, YOU were the employER.In other words: Nail the b-----d!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

You know: the more I think about it. I WOULD contact a malpractice attorney. Pick one who gives a free consultation. If nothing else he can most likey help you locate the address of all the medical societies, etc. this shyster belongs to. I would at least explore this avenue. There is just NO EXCUSE for any medical professional to endanger your health and life in that manner! None. Rattle every chain you can rattle. There are too many good doctors out there to allow this so called doctor to continue such a practice.


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

Laurence: you can file a complaint with the State in which you live; call information and ask for the Deptartment of Licensing and Regulations for the State of New York; here in Michigan we have a Consumers Industry Department , whichis part of the State of Michigan, where you can file complaints against any of the professions.


----------

